# Throwing mics



## tech2000 (Apr 25, 2009)

So last thursday we had our annual senior class sponsored school talent show "Kentlake Idol" and we started off with a band made up of freshmen and sophomores. At the end of their song (and completely spontaneously) the lead vocalist intentionally pushes over the mic stand (pretty hard) that he was at, along with the mic for the second guitarist and stand micing the 2nd's amp. The 2 vocal mic stands were wireless and hit the ground so hard the mics flew out and bounced several times and across the stage!
After that he just walks straight off stage.WTF! Even the audience was stunned by his actions!
Almost forgot to mention he also dropped his guitar on the ground (intentionally)

Guess he must've been a millionaire rock star and no one knew it.

The principal was accompanying a couple contestants at the event so she didn't see if it was intentional or something...luckily for us, the video production class is putting together a video of the event for sale, so we have three angles to show our principal!


----------



## NickJones (Apr 25, 2009)

Wouldn't it have been wonderfull if the lights went out just before he did it so no one saw! Why is it there are so many idiots in this world? Did he break whatever mic it was? If so, charge him for it. He might have seemed cool doing it, but he won't seem cool when you see him having to hand over $100 bucks for a new mic, and possibly a new mic stand.

Nick


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2009)

10 years ago or so Green Day lit their entire set on fire at a show at Riverport in St. Louis. They were not allowed back for about 8 years.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's hope the mics weren't wireless....


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 25, 2009)

I know our td, and if anyone ever did that here they would never be allowed to perform on our stage again with our mics...

That really sucks. You know, you should almost wish he had broken them. Then you could get emergency funds to buy new mics!


----------



## tech2000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah...the two vocal mics were wireless and one was cracked pretty badly, basically rendering it unusable. The other ones not hurt that we can see but we haven't had time to look very closely at it.
My boss (and the principal) want to charge them for each wireless and one of the stands.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't you just love musicians.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 25, 2009)

hey! All musicans aren't bad!


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 25, 2009)

Footer said:


> 10 years ago or so Green Day lit their entire set on fire at a show at Riverport in St. Louis. They were not allowed back for about 8 years.



I remember the fallout from that one. Sadly, that was before I listened to Green Day, otherwise I'd have been there.

To the OP: If the band breaks gear on stage, they should be the ones to pay for it. If you didn't have that stipulation up front, it may be too late to go back and try and collect, but now you know for next time. Hazard of the business, and unfortunately, those sort of things need to be stated before the band takes the stage. 

Has anyone noticed that nine times out of ten, these wannabe rock stars who steal all their moves from The Who really do suck. Pardon the bluntness, but I've dealt with my fair share, and have noticed a negative correlation between talent and on-stage gear destruction.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 26, 2009)

Eboy87 said:


> Has anyone noticed that nine times out of ten, these wannabe rock stars who steal all their moves from The Who really do suck. Pardon the bluntness, but I've dealt with my fair share, and have noticed a negative correlation between talent and on-stage gear destruction.


Its the "Look at me, I can't play but I can break stuff aren't I cool" no, no you are not cool.

As for what Footer said, I would have loved to be at that concert! They announced they were coming to Australia this morning.... Hmmm, I think I'll go!
Now if you will excuse me, I must Youtube Greenday Setting Set On Fire.
Nick


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is why you get them to sign some sort of contract with certain stipulations.

If you don't have one, now you have a reason to make one up and use it.

If you gave them one and they signed it, the onus is on them and you can give them the bill(s). They'll complain and whine a lot...you might give them a deadline and remind them about how (depending on the amount) [small claims] court can come into the picture if they don't pa.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 26, 2009)

As this is a HS situation, getting money out of someone could be dificult, but the longer you leave it, the more problems you will have getting it.
Nick


----------



## chris325 (Apr 26, 2009)

We've tried to get actors who break their body-mics because of their own stupidity to pay for it, but it usually ends up coming out of the show's budget. (We have a lot of idiot actors, particularly middle schoolers.)


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 26, 2009)

chris325 said:


> We've tried to get actors who break their body-mics because of their own stupidity to pay for it, but it usually ends up coming out of the show's budget. (We have a lot of idiot actors, particularly middle schoolers.)



I can't see that working in high school. It works in professional theater cause they signed a rental agreement.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a little bit different that an actor breaking a body mic (regardless of whether it was stupidity or accident). What this fool did was intentionally destroy (or cause to be destroyed) school equipment. Where I teach, there's a word for that -- vandalism. And it can give you a ten day suspension, get the cops called AND drain your bank account or that of your parents. You don't need to sign a contract saying that you won't willingly smash stuff. That's pretty much understood in polite society . . .


----------



## Les (Apr 26, 2009)

They may have to pay for them. I think it's common knowledge that students can't vandalize school property, regardless if they signed a contract or not. Thinking back, they probably did. It's called the student handbook. It has all the school rules listed and you and your parents/guardians have to sign and return it within the first week of school. That's contract enough.

EDIT: seanandkate summed it up pretty well above. That's what I get for skimming.


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 26, 2009)

I stand corrected. 

When I was in high school nothing really got broke. We had two handhelds and two lapels, and we knew that if they broke we wouldn't get another.


----------



## tech2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well our principal seemed pretty motivated to make sure the kid payed for it and not the PTSA (ptsa sponsored event). I'll have to see what happens tomorrow as I gave her the video of it last friday.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 27, 2009)

NickJones said:


> As this is a HS situation, getting money out of someone could be dificult




Les said:


> They may have to pay for them. I think it's common knowledge that students can't vandalize school property, regardless if they signed a contract or not. Thinking back, they probably did. It's called the student handbook. It has all the school rules listed and you and your parents/guardians have to sign and return it within the first week of school. That's contract enough.



It's actually pretty easy to get money out of students like this. At least in the district I worked at they could put a district wide freeze on the student's diploma until the fine was paid. Want to graduate? Pay you fine.


----------



## misterm (Apr 27, 2009)

bingo Gaff. if the principal is in on it, then she can freeze their diplomas or even their report cards, grades, etc.... There are many ways to get the money out of students. We have several students who can't get their report cards till they pay off their lunch dues.


----------



## fredthe (Apr 27, 2009)

tech2000 said:


> My boss (and the principal) want to charge them for each wireless and one of the stands.


I'm glad to hear that... if the Principal really wanted to push it, he could probably suspend them for a few days, for "destruction of school property."


----------



## photoatdv (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow is definately my first impression. Yeah stuff gets broken (accidentally), but throwing mics down !?!?!? Was he high?

Don't do this til after they pay you guys for new ones, but you can probably fix the mics they broke. If its just the plastic case it shouldn't be to hard... you could gaff tape it or take it apart and use epoxy along with something to provide some extra strength (.5mm alumminum sheet metal?). The main thing would be to protect it from pulling apart in a way that would damage the internal wiring and/or components as well as whatever cosmetics you need. I remember seeing something ...on blue room maybe... about somebody fixing the case for a mover with some epoxy and paint (though how they broke the case without damaging anything inside I don't know).

Now totally different story if it broke anything in it, I'm not enough of a sound person to say what hope you have of fixing it then... but we've got lots of sound guys/gals on here.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 27, 2009)

Back in high school, my junior year, the entire group of techs went on a field trip, leaving me and my friend to tech this show for a group. She was stage managing the productions, and I was running lights and sound.

Anyhow, I was paying attention to the mix, when I hear over headset "WTF A PLANK JUST HIT ME IN THE FACE" - I look up to see a guest band, made up of kids from another local high school, destroying their guitars in to our stage, kicking their drumsets in, and generally attempting to destroy everything. - After their act the show was called off and everyone was sent home.

--
Fast Forward 2 years - 
All members of that band were sent to court, had to pay the $5,000 to resurface the stage (sprung floors can't be sanded =P ), and had to each do some amount of community service.

---
When dealing with kids, you will always have some morons who attempt this BS, and think they will get away with it. It is an unfortunate fact of working with high school kids - or bands in general. They all think they are rock stars.


----------



## tech2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

would suck to be the parents of those kids


----------



## PeytonJr (Apr 29, 2009)

tech2000 said:


> "Kentlake Idol"



Do you mean Kentlake as in Kent, WA?

Also, something similar happened to me at the rehearsal for the talent show at my school. It was less of a problem, but still involved people knocking our (100% brand new) mics over and laughing about it.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 29, 2009)

On the same sub-topic of obnoxious hs bands...

How do you get them to SHUT UP!!!
or STOP PLAYING!
or play quieter...as you're being heard by the english class on the other end of the school who chose not to come down and see the talent show?

Problem is I never run their gear through the board...they're already too loud.

I've dealt with this one several times. I've even tried telling them they're playing at "illegal levels"....lol


----------



## NickJones (Apr 30, 2009)

misterm said:


> We have several students who can't get their report cards till they pay off their lunch dues.


And you use this as punishment! Free food and your parent's can't see you are failing. Not sure if you got that one right 

Sound's like this kid didn't understand that rock stars aren't allowed to do it, they get away with it as they are rock stars!

I found the video of Greenday, it seems there is fruit playing trumpets in the background... Strange...
Nick


----------



## misterm (Apr 30, 2009)

NickJones said:


> And you use this as punishment! Free food and your parent's can't see you are failing. Not sure if you got that one right
> Nick



Actually most parents are pretty good about checking report cards. Besides all grades are available to parents online via a simple password system where parents can view their child's grades. If a kid doesnt pay it off, we do make a nice call to the home. Besides, you can only charge up to $15 dollars before they cut you off.


----------



## tech2000 (Apr 30, 2009)

PeytonJr said:


> Do you mean Kentlake as in Kent, WA?



Yep, in kent, wa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech2000 (May 2, 2009)

Principal (meaning she passed it off to one of the assist. principals) sent out the letter several days ago telling they have to pay the fine (only $507). I have a feeling he will pay it pretty soon. (One of my techs is friends with one of his friends that he asked for money to pay it.)
Plus, today we bought a new wireless!


----------



## seanandkate (May 3, 2009)

And the new wireless came in at the bargain price of $507, right?


----------



## tech2000 (May 3, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Grommet (Jun 8, 2009)

in high school we had power sockets that could be turned off from the booth. 

the tech crew would supply the extension cords and power strips and make sure we pluged the amps in to these sockets. 


Absolute control is pretty neat.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 9, 2009)

Absoloute control is fantastic. From me controling the Dome's power, to blacking out the stage when someone forgets to thank the lighting crew.


----------



## Clifford (Jun 9, 2009)

Because being immature is a great way to help your reputation. Never turn the lights off onstage unless it's been rehearsed. I wouldn't want people suddenly in the dark in an environment they probably aren't too familiar with. How well can you see in pitch black when you've been staring past a few dozen kW's of lighting?


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Jun 9, 2009)

we had a band at our end of the year concert (i won't say who) and their lead vocalist spiked our 58Beta on the concrete parking lot. afterwards he claimed he didn't know it was ours. the mic was shot and the group is never allowed back at our university again.
it sucks royally, especially when we still have to pay them under contract. as far as i know they didn't have to replace the mic either.


----------



## hhslights (Jun 9, 2009)

A few years ago at my school's annual talent show the same thing happened. A rap group decided to throw the three mics we supplied them with at the floor without warning. I guess they decided before the show that it would be cool or something to throw mics at the ground. Now instead of letting the talent show groups use the normal new mics we give them old ones that we have been keeping around for no reason. They barely work and it is sad when one group ruins a good thing for future performers.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 9, 2009)

Grommet said:


> in high school we had power sockets that could be turned off from the booth.
> 
> the tech crew would supply the extension cords and power strips and make sure we pluged the amps in to these sockets.
> 
> ...



We had a concert where the final act just simply didn't want to end. We started to dim the stage lights and they werent getting the hint. We turned the lights back on and the next step was decided to be to go flip their breakers. We flipped them, figured that they realized they were done and turned them back on so they could break their stuff down. Nope, they kept playing. Then we flip the breakers again while the big burly teacher goes on stage right up to the lead singer and says you're done. Not to mention that one of the earlier bands (opening act if I'm not mistaken) decided it would be funny to start singing Family Reunion by Blink 182. If you're familiar with the song, just, well, you know. The student who was managing the event's mouth was on the floor, we cut their vocals  She was pleased. When the same band (opening band) was told to play one last song, they played one last song, a medley of 7 songs. Gotta love 'em, actually, no you dont.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jun 14, 2009)

Eboy87 said:


> Has anyone noticed that nine times out of ten, these wannabe rock stars who steal all their moves from The Who really do suck. Pardon the bluntness, but I've dealt with my fair share, and have noticed a negative correlation between talent and on-stage gear destruction.



As with nearly everything in high school, it's all to do with the:

"I'm a bad***, therefore you should worship my coolness" mentality. What's sad is that people are talking about him more because of stupid stuff like this...


----------



## Cashwalker (Jun 22, 2009)

While watching WWE, I notice, they are pretty rough on their wireless mics. Is it just that they have a hefty budget and can afford to damage them or are there mics that can actually take the abuse?


----------



## VanJohnson112 (Jun 22, 2009)

It is funny I came upon this post today. I was working the sound at my high schools field day today running a Carvin powered mixer with 3 monitors and 2 large mains 3 vocal mics and various mics on the instruments. While a local band was playing someone though it would be funny to throw a full open carton of milk. It ended up emptying in the grill of one of the monitors and soaked a guitar players amp and the mic we had up to it. 

We had plenty of people in the crowd who saw.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 23, 2009)

Cashwalker said:


> While watching WWE, I notice, they are pretty rough on their wireless mics. Is it just that they have a hefty budget and can afford to damage them or are there mics that can actually take the abuse?



Yes they have a hefty budget but many times it isn't their gear. I have a badly dented wireless from one wrestler hitting another. I wasn't happy.


----------



## MSLD (Jun 23, 2009)

Reading all of these posts i realized something. Maybe it is a good thing being on the behind of the scenes part of the show, because if something im working on breaks, 99.9% of the time it will be an accident. 

I was doing a battle of the bands at a festival in VA and a grunge band came to the end ftheir first song and the lead singer threw down the wirless mic as hard as he could. i turned on all of the lights and the Monitor Engineer ran on the deck and gave the guy a very stern talk in front of about 800 people. it was beautiful.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 24, 2009)

WWE etc - the promoter pays...

Re remotely cutting power to amps; If your musos are using valve amps for that special sound, they will (with a degree of justification) be pissed if you cut the power. The valves don't like sudden changes and should be left to cool down etc. Basically it's childish and destroys their gear.

Someone referred to "illegal" noise levels - Under OH&S, the rules in NSW require hearing protection for any noise in excess of 140dB peak or 85dB 8 hour equivalent - ie. 85 dB for 8 hours, 88dB for 4, 91dB for 2, 94dB for 1, 97dB for 30 mins etc. That means 100dB and you are only safe for 15 mins. 112dB off stage is not uncommon in a heavy concert and then you're looking at what less than a minute of exposure to reach your 8 hour equivalent.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jul 1, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> Re remotely cutting power to amps; If your musos are using valve amps for that special sound, they will (with a degree of justification) be pissed if you cut the power. The valves don't like sudden changes and should be left to cool down etc. Basically it's childish and destroys their gear.



Once in a while won't hurt anything. I've never seen a tube Hi-Fi amp with a standby switch, and their tubes often last for decades.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Jul 2, 2009)

Storey Time 

I was doing my 1st new media projection production show thingy in a youth circus show. Anyway, we wore in a booth away from the stage with the backstage loop. We had a 2nd camera on promtside incase one camera failed. We wore watching the promtside camera and the kid from the circus was juggling one of the venue's sen. mics. 

I say to my metor "Shoudn't we say something" and my metor responds saying 
"A tech will yell"

2 seconds later, a tech comes walking over. Take the mic of him and walks off.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 2, 2009)

MSLD said:


> I was doing a battle of the bands at a festival in VA and a grunge band came to the end ftheir first song and the lead singer threw down the wirless mic as hard as he could. i turned on all of the lights and the Monitor Engineer ran on the deck and gave the guy a very stern talk in front of about 800 people. it was beautiful.


I have this image in my head of a guy with a nose ring and mohawk hanging his head in shame and being told to go to his room.


----------

